# How to weather the cut edge of barn wood



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

I acquired some old oak barn wood 2x12s and want to use them on some various projects. They are a nice weathered silver. I know when I cut them, the edge will be nice any bright. What is an easy way to weather the cut edge to match besides leaving it in the weather a month or two? Any tips appreciated.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

I dabbled in methods to do this years ago. The only thing that I had much success with was repeated washings. I would pressure wash the wood to roughen the surface and erode the softer wood, and then soak it in water for about a week, or if it was too big to immerse then I would hose it down as often as I could.

Unfortunately the best method is just time.

Hunter


----------



## handymanrichard (Mar 14, 2013)

I would try wire brushing it with a wire wheel on a drill to raise the grain and then placing some full strength bleach on it with a roller. Then maybe going over it lightly again with the wheel if it is to white looking.
I am not a expert in this so you should try a test strip first.


----------



## Logbuilderman (Mar 13, 2013)

*Turn wood grey*

There are 2 products that I have used and both work well,
Eco wood and Lifetime wood treatment, They both come in a poweder form, mix with water, apply to the wood and let sit for a couple of days in the sun and you will acheive the grey look- note I would test it on a sample wood due to each type of wood will react differently in color. Eco wood can be ordered on line thru Home Depot and Lifetime can be purchased from Schroder Log home supplies.


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Logbuilderman said:


> There are 2 products that I have used and both work well,
> Eco wood and Lifetime wood treatment, They both come in a poweder form, mix with water, apply to the wood and let sit for a couple of days in the sun and you will acheive the grey look- note I would test it on a sample wood due to each type of wood will react differently in color. Eco wood can be ordered on line thru Home Depot and Lifetime can be purchased from Schroder Log home supplies.


I ordered the Lifetime product. Worked great. The golden oak turned to a nice weathered looking grey that matches well with the weathered sides. No one will ever notice the difference. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## handymanrichard (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats some good information. I guess it would also work on weathering some replacement fence pickets to blend them in with the old.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

There is a method using Lipton tea, steel wool and vinegar. I could try to explain it but its already been explained if you Google it. I've used the method a couple times and it works great!!! If you can't find it by googling PM me and I'll get you the info. Good luck!!


----------

